# Puppies for sale



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandro asked me to post this:

Sire is "BB" Des contes D'hoffman owned and trained by Phillipe Belloni. 

Dam is "Flip"de las torres de luar

Three females left 9 1/2 weeks old.

These puppies are what you need for whatever you are doing. They are maniacs, and I really liked the whole litter.

Trust me, I do not have puppyitis, and any of them will do the job.

Contact Sandro at 720 435 2565


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sandro asked me to post this:
> 
> Sire is "BB" Des contes D'hoffman owned and trained by Phillipe Belloni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Interesting trying to figure out if the pedigree is BS or not??? LOL

Either way, it is a nice dog, and he produced mostly females, but really really nice ones.

Sandro wants to breed to Mac at some point, and I believe his pedigree is pretty close to Flips as well. Kadi can tell you a bit more than I can. I really enjoyed his personality, and would believe that the character on this dog is excellent. Need more time with him to say for sure, but what I saw I really liked. 

I think that BB, no matter what the pedigree says, is pretty close to Flips, as the puppies were pretty cookie cutter.


----------

